# Cant post or edit in for sale



## fossala (23 Mar 2013)

I can't post in the classifieds since this morning. It's saying I have insufficient privileges.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (23 Mar 2013)

I cant post or edit posts in the for sale forum it says I have insufficient privliges can someone please fix it for me.


----------



## Venod (23 Mar 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I cant post or edit posts in the for sale forum it says I have insufficient privliges can someone please fix it for me.


 
Sorry to hi-jack this thread but I have the same problem, could someone fix it for me also TIA.


----------



## Scoosh (23 Mar 2013)

Following Afnug's post in Free/Exchange, which, unfortunately was really For Sale  , I've Reported this to Shaun, so he'll have a look.


Maybe you haven't been feeding him enough CAKE  ???


----------



## e-rider (23 Mar 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I cant post or edit posts in the for sale forum it says I have insufficient privliges can someone please fix it for me.


+1


----------



## 400bhp (23 Mar 2013)

Afnug said:


> Sorry to hi-jack this thread but I have the same problem, could someone fix it for me also TIA.


 
same here, so I'm going to post my questions to you here about your bike.

How old and approx.mileage is the following:
overall bike
wheels
running gear (chain and cassette in particular)
headset

What tyres do you have and (as above) how old and what mileage?


----------



## Venod (23 Mar 2013)

The frame, forks, seat post, seat, stem, handlebars, cables, chain,wheels, were all new 2011, the Ultegra gears brakes & chainset cassette are 2009/2010 .

The tyres are continental grand prix 4000

I am not sure how many miles I have covered on it but most of them were last summer when it was dry (so not a lot) !


----------



## gary r (23 Mar 2013)

Why do I get his message on some of the forums here? I tried to reply to a for sale ad this morning, never had this before ? I


----------



## ianrauk (23 Mar 2013)

There's a bit of a problem with the for sale forum at the moment.
Shaun will look into it when he can.


----------



## gary r (23 Mar 2013)

Thanks for that ,I thought I had been banned !


----------



## ianrauk (23 Mar 2013)

There's something up.
No doubt Shaun will fix when able.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Mar 2013)

Thanks, but take a guess at how many miles please.


----------



## Scoosh (23 Mar 2013)

errmm ...


----------



## Venod (23 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> Thanks, but take a guess at how many miles please.


 
A guess 1500 miles


----------



## Shaun (24 Mar 2013)

I've merged the threads as they're all addressing the same problem.

I'm not sure what's happened to the permissions for the Classified forums but I'll have a look now and see if I can sort it.


----------



## Shaun (24 Mar 2013)

Okay, should be back to normal now.


----------



## TheBigCommute (24 Mar 2013)

Hi, sorry to bring this up again but I am also having the same issue. Unless that's because I'm new ?
Cheers


----------



## ianrauk (24 Mar 2013)

TheBigCommute said:


> Hi, sorry to bring this up again but I am also having the same issue. Unless that's because I'm new ?
> Cheers


 

You need a certain amount of posts before you can use the classified forums.


----------



## Shaun (24 Mar 2013)

TheBigCommute said:


> Hi, sorry to bring this up again but I am also having the same issue. *Unless that's because I'm new ?*


 
We don't allow brand new members to post in Classifieds (_mainly to keep spammers and traders at bay_) - as mentioned in the For Sale *sticky*:

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/disclaimer-and-rules-please-read-before-posting.1495/

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## TheBigCommute (24 Mar 2013)

No probs, sorry.


----------



## Shaun (24 Mar 2013)

TheBigCommute said:


> No probs, sorry.


 
No worries - we have an automated account upgrade process that is based on both volume of posts and length of time of membership; initially there are a few restrictions such as no signature links, no Classifieds access, no access to the politics forum, etc. but as you settle in and use the site more you'll gain access to more stuff and features. 

Cheers,
Shaun 

P.S. - your posts in _this_ thread count towards your account upgrades ...


----------

